# How to set habistat dimming thermostat on timer



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi there, I have a habistat dimming thermostat with the capability to add a night eye or timer in order to drop the temps automatically. I am just wandering if anyone can direct me on how to do this. I've looked at the online manual and I understand that you plug the timer in to the stat via the auxiliary mains switch (the black two pin cable plug). The question I have is how do I set the temp? It says on the manual to use the red adjustment Knob but how do you know what temp you are dropping it to?!

Is it just turn it on the timer and keep adjusting until you hit the desired night time temp? Trial and error?

Tom.


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

Afaik The pot adjusts the amount of temperature drop when the external input is high.. I think they are set at 3.c at default but don't hold me to that. 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------

